# Morgen vs Vormittag



## Azrael_1

Hola.
¿Cuándo es mejor usar *Vormittag* y cuándo *Morgen*?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## AlbinWorld

Yo tenía entendido que mañana (el próximo día) es Morgen, y "por la mañana" es "morgen", pero para decir "mañana por la mañana" dicen "Morgen früh" (mañana temprano) ... no conocía la palabra Vormittag, pero parece lógico que hace referencia a "por la mañana".


----------



## Ju-lia

"Vormittag" es el tiempo  desde ~ 9 : 00  hasta  ~ 12 :00


----------



## Azrael_1

AlbinWorld said:


> Yo tenía entendido que mañana (el próximo día) es *m*orgen, y "por la mañana" es "*M*orgen", pero para decir "mañana por la mañana" dicen "*m*orgen früh" (mañana temprano) ... no conocía la palabra Vormittag, pero parece lógico que hace referencia a "por la mañana".


Por favor, corríjanme si me equivoco:
*
m*orgen = (adverbio) mañana, el siguiente día. z.B. morgen ist Mittwoch, bis *m*orgen.
der *M*orgen = (sustantivo) la mañana. z.B. heute *M*orgen war ich zu Hause. Am *M*orgen habe ich einen Termin.
*M*orgen früh = temprano en la mañana? z.B. ?
*m*orgen früh = mañana temprano. z.B. Wir treffen uns *m*orgen früh (?)
*V*ormittag = "antes del medio día"? z.B. Wir treffen uns *m*orgen *V*ormittag (?)


habe ich Recht?


----------



## gusfand

Azrael_1 said:


> Por favor, corríjanme si me equivoco:
> 
> *m*orgen = (adverbio) mañana, el siguiente día. z.B. morgen ist Mittwoch, bis *m*orgen.
> der *M*orgen = (sustantivo) la mañana. z.B. heute *M*orgen war ich zu Hause. Am *M*orgen habe ich einen Termin.
> *früh morgens / am frühen Morgen *= temprano en la mañana? z.B. ?
> *m*orgen früh = mañana temprano. z.B. Wir treffen uns *m*orgen früh (?)
> *V*ormittag = "antes del medio día"? z.B. Wir treffen uns *m*orgen *V*ormittag (?)
> 
> 
> habe ich Recht?


----------



## muycuriosa

De acuerdo también en casi todos los puntos.

Veo sólo dos cosas diferentemente:
Para mí 'Morgen' y 'Vormittag' concierne al mismo periodo de tiempo, al igual que 'früh' (no sólo = temprano), simplemente hay diferencias en el uso - la mayoría de las cuales ya han sido mencionadas de todas formas, sobre todo 'morgen' = el próximo día.

Podría añadir: 
- Wir haben uns heute Morgen / heute früh / heute Vormittag getroffen. 
posible pero menos bien para mí: heute am Vormittag
= hoy por la mañana
- Ich habe ihn gestern Morgen / gestern früh / gestern (am) Vormittag getroffen. 
= ayer por la mañana
para mí 'heute / gestern Morgen' es lo que utilizo más, pero puede ser una preferencia personal
- Wir treffen uns morgen früh / morgen (am) Vormittag (menos bien para mí). 
NICHT: morgen Morgen
= mañana por la mañana
- Ich arbeite am besten morgens / am Morgen / am Vormittag / in der Früh.
= por la mañana 

Uf, más complicado de lo que pensaba. Y acabo de consultar el Duden donde pone que 'Vormittag' = 'Zeit zwischen Morgen und Mittag' y que 'früh' tiene también el significado de 'morgens, am Morgen'. Es decir que finalmente la única cosa en la que hay que concentrarse es que no se puede combinar 'morgen' + 'Morgen' y esto es bastante lógico.

Espero no haberte confundido con tanto texto.

Saludos.


----------



## Azrael_1

Alles klar! Vielen Dank an alle.


----------

